# What adhesive ?



## alonsos (Feb 14, 2014)

Just finished removing internal rear of motorhome ( high damp readings)
Rotten wood & wallboards etc )looks a lot better now ! (Was a little worried at one stage but now it's on the mend,
now making up new timbers to replace the rotten ones 
What adhesive is advisable for wood to fibre glass to wall panels and the like ,what do repairers use ?
I like Sikaflex but that's flexible should it be a solid fix ?
Any ideas
Ta


----------

